# [NEW Product] Sigelei Humvee 215



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

Hey guys,

So a little birdie popped past and shared some news with me regarding their latest product.

Sigelei will be launching their Sigelei Humvee 215 this week and it looks awesome! 

The Sigelei Fuchai 213 was my first ever dual battery mod and i loved it, its still in operation today after 4.5 years so they are quality mods and im quite excited for this new one!

Do you like Sigelei products and What color would you choose?

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## lesvaches (11/9/19)

that is quite nice. IP rating?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> that is quite nice. IP rating?



Im not sure, i asked for a bit of specs so will post if they give me some more info, Reminds me of the Aegis Solo alot!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/9/19)

The Space Gray look killer.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (11/9/19)

I like the blue, but the camo on it is terrible.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> The Space Gray look killer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



Yeah it does. I will hopefully have some specs on the device by tomorrow to see what is what here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (11/9/19)

very cool products. I like the space gray

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

CJB85 said:


> I like the blue, but the camo on it is terrible.



Yeah, Thats why i think the red would be my choice cause little camo hahaha


----------



## Beserker786 (11/9/19)

man! That space grey looks kwaai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

Some Specifications i found on their facebook page:

Powerful & Durable Appearance
Dual 18650 Batteries Powered 

0.66' OLED Visual Display Screen 

Up to 215W Output Adjustable
Multi Protections to Ensure Safety Vaping 

Convenient Type C Charging Port

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (11/9/19)

That looks real cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (11/9/19)

Looks good. Nice to see Sigelei making a comeback on the scene. I will never forget the first real 100w device they released. Sig 100 what a beast!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/19)

Still running around with the Moonbox ,Camo khaki does it for me .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

Ooh that looks nice @StompieZA

I like the Red Rum and the Space Gray.

I have a lot of respect for Sigelei

My Sig100plus is still going strong after about 5 years of *daily *workhorse use!

She is a desktop vape and powers my Lemo1 which has been serving my VM Strawberry menthol blend for years.

Not a single problem in all this time!
I do look after her and she seldom leaves the house. She is in pristine condition and never disappoints. One of my most favoured devices. Would be devastated to lose her. She is quite big that's why she is a desktop vape - but very comfortable to hold and the fire button is in my view the best in any device I have had. Big and perfect. While working on the computer, you can't miss it 

Here she is. Am vaping on her right now

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

Sir Vape said:


> Looks good. Nice to see Sigelei making a comeback on the scene. I will never forget the first real 100w device they released. Sig 100 what a beast!!!



Yeah im also very excited and their new devices look absolutely great! I will be reviewing a couple soon on the forum (Mfeng UX, Etiny and one of their Pod devices) and they are trying hard to make a strong comeback as competition again. 

After my Ijust2's button kept breaking, i remember asking the shop i bought my Fuchai from that i want a decent, robust mod that wont break. My brother in law is now using it to get of the stinkies and it almost still looks new bar a couple or small paint chips at the bottom from daily usage.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

I manged to get more technical specs from Siglei

Main material：Aluminum alloy +Zinc alloy+ resin
Display：0.66 ' OLED
Wattage range：5W~215W
Temperature range：100℃~300℃/200℉~570℉
Input voltage：6.4V~8.4V
Output voltage：1.0V~7.5V
Support battery：2*18650
Working mode：PWR/Ti1/Ni/SS/TCR/TFR
Resistance range：0.05Ω~3.00Ω
Support coil material：Nickel chrome/ titanium/nickel/stainless steel
Charging support：DC 5V/2.5A

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

lesvaches said:


> that is quite nice. IP rating?



Its not waterproof if that is what you are asking bud. I asked hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (12/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> Its not waterproof if that is what you are asking bud. I asked hahaha


pitty.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

